# UK Spousal Visa Query



## pomE (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a question regarding spousal visas. 

Basically, my (South African), wife is currently residing with me here in the UK on the spousal visa. I am led to believe this is valid for a period of two years after which she can apply for indefinite right to remain in the country. Not entirely sure what that process involves, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.

However.....there's a possibility I may be asked to go back to South Africa to work, and of course I would wish for my wife and daughter to come with me. My daughter was born in Cape Town and holds dual passports. 

My question is whether or not my wife's spousal visa will be annulled if we decide to take the job offer out there. I don't really want to lose the option of having her UK visa extended indefinitely, so was wondering if she can leave the UK and return closer to the time when the two years are up to sort out the extension to the visa. It took a while to get the visa, and I'd like us to have something to fall back on should a return to SA not work out further down the line, and I don't want to have to deal with HA in trying to secure another new spousal visa. 

The only other option seems to be to stay here in UK til the extension is sorted out, but that is some way off yet as we only arrived back in the UK in July.

Thanks


----------

